# Recommendation for a club



## vette100 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I was hoping you guys could help me. I am looking to get into a martial arts and find a club near me. Ideally looking for something that is quite brutal from the off, open to suggestions... I'm not overly keen in flowery arts or classes that teach kata for hours on end. I'd like to get 'stuck in' from the off.

I have done boxing and traditional jujitsu previously. I am based in East London/Essex.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2016)

You need to travel a little for this but try London Shoot. http://www.londonshootfighters.com/  It's not 'brutal' but is very hard, very professional and the instructors are the best, it's worth travelling a bit for. Lee Murray used to train there before he went on his hols. A lot of very good fighters out of there too.


----------



## vette100 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Tez. I have heard of Shootfighers and heard good things. 

I probably needed to be a bit more specific but I'm looking for something more street related, rather than practicing a sport and learning ground and pound. Something that factures in street scenarios.

Most may say Krav Maga but i'm not convinced from what I've seen (sorry to offend).


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 4, 2016)

vette100 said:


> Thanks Tez. I have heard of Shootfighers and heard good things.
> 
> I probably needed to be a bit more specific but I'm looking for something more street related, rather than practicing a sport and learning ground and pound. Something that factures in street scenarios.
> 
> Most may say Krav Maga but i'm not convinced from what I've seen (sorry to offend).



'Street related'? You think anything you learn for a 'sport' can't be useful for 'da street' lol. I'm thinking you may have heard of London Shoot but you don't know who trains there. ( I did give you a hint)

Oh well if it's self defence stuff you want here's the best in your area http://bobbreen.com/

then there is some good KM
Didier Kan - Homepage
Self Defence - Krav Maga | London | Urban Fit & Fearless
Home
Pure Krav Maga - London


If you can get yourself down to Weymouth for some private/one off training go to Mo Teague, you won't get many better than him. It's too far for regular training but well worth either taking a private lesson or a class. Certainly contact him and he'll recommend what is best for what you want/need. You still won't go wrong with London Shoot though lol. It will surprise you if you think it's 'just sport'.

Mo Teague's business details.
Mobile: 0797 6841935
Email: jackieandmo@hotmail.com
Address:
Weymouth Martial Arts Centre, 10 Gloucester Mews, Weymouth, DT4 7DA


----------

